

An Introductory Ruby/EventMachine Tutorial - jfarmer
http://20bits.com/2008/05/21/an-eventmachine-tutorial/

======
jfarmer
I write this up because there are zero good Ruby/EventMachine tutorials out
there and I had a hell of a time when I was starting out.

Not to mention the documentation is less than stellar.

~~~
jamesbritt
Thank you.

